# EMP attack. Will the United States act before it is used against us?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Recent discussions on the board about EMP attack have caused me to do even more research on the subject. I came across this little gem last night, and thought I'd share it with you:

In a statement by Dr. Peter Vincent Pry, member of the United States EMP Commission before the United States Senate Subcommittee On Terrorism, Technology and Homeland Security, on March 8, 2005, he said the following:

"In 2004, the EMP Commission met with very senior Russian military officers, who are experts on EMP weapons. They warned that Russian scientists had been recruited by Pyongyang to work on the North Korean nuclear weapons program. They further warned that the knowledge and technology to develop "Super-EMP" weapons had been transferred to North Korea, and that North Korea could probably develop these weapons in the near future, within a few years. The Russian officers said that the threat to global security that would be posed by a North Korea armed with "Super-EMP" weapons is unacceptable. *The senior Russian military officers, who claimed to be expressing their personal views to the EMP Commission, said that, while the Kremlin could not publicly endorse U.S. preemptive action, Moscow would privately understand the strategic necessity of a preemptive strike by the United States against North Korea's nuclear complex."*

http://www.oregonstatehospital.net/d/otherfiles/030805_pry.pdf

It's been 10 years since we were warned. In that time the North Koreans have perfected and tested their weapons and rocket delivery systems. We have done nothing. The fate of our nation now hinges on the whim of a madman.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While Oblunder is in office nothing will be done. Except maybe to help finance and encourage a nuclear program.....or do you have to be Muslim to qualify for that assistance? The Hildabeast will do nothing as well. The clock is ticking...tic-tic-tic-tic.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Big difference between understanding and agreement. If the Russians were even remotely concerned about their scientists being recruited by the NK government, then perhaps they should take the lead. I would understand...


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Dropped from a satellite over the USA
Fired from a container ship off the coast or a submarine

You can bet your sweet cheeks that there are people that dislike us talking about how to do it to us


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

It is really a simple strategy, and according to what I have read it is both relatively cheap and very effective.

The politicians (mired as they are) have done next to nothing to protect the American populace from it. Indeed
when was the last time a public shelter was built...or for that matter, when was the last time that the few we
already have was restocked with fresh supplies? Nothing has happened along these lines in a very long time...
EXCEPT for the super secret facilities dedicated to housing the high-ranking public officials of the White House
and Congress. The rest of us...? WE ARE ON OUR OWN!!

Forum member "FREE" works in the field of public utilities and says that the problem is overblown. Perhaps 
he is correct. But many other important individuals of considerable merit believe we are "Sitting Ducks" when
it comes to our preparedness for EMP. 

The politicians and planners have known about this for MANY YEARS but have done almost NOTHING to preempt
it! Simultaneously, I doubt that we will launch such a strike...just like the British marched in straight lines & 
wore red jackets...because that was the "gentlemanly way to fight a war"...we are going to go down with our 
morality intact...

Satellites circling over our heads may ALREADY contain the mechanisms needed to cripple our grid. I am of the
opinion that we will not strike first...but it sure seems to me to be an idea that the Chief's of Staff need to mull
over.

If we did...HOW ON EARTH COULD WE EVER EXPLAIN OUR ACTIONS? OH DEAR! OH DEAR! (hands wringing)

Someone once said (paraphrased): "The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."

If I am encountered by an adversary who is leveling their sights at me...! It is a RACE to see who can be on his
trigger FIRST!!

North Korea is a very likely place for the start of WWIII to foment. Shall we all simply watch the pot boil over?

Grim


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I wonder if we could hit North Korea without having a major effect on the south or china


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The "enhanced nuke" aka the neutron bomb is designed to kill but not inflict much physical damage...


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing will be done. The money required is needed to buy votes for Democrats!!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you all really think we are going to sit and do nothing ? If NK tries anything I think we will bomb the shit out of them and I think they know it ,, I think NK will try to take over small countries first around them like SK first ,, the US Government can do something but not with out flack from China or Russian military stepping in ,, that's just my .05 .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's the end, thank God, of obummers term. He won't do anything to endanger his legacy like start a war. Plus with the election nothing will happen.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

sideKahr,
The US has known, since the bomb was made, that an EMP comes with an atomic blast. We haven't done a thing to guard against it and we won't do a thing.
If North Korea bombs Los Angeles, it should not come as a surprise to them. 
Right now NK use's their nukes, to blackmail money form the world, but one day they will use them, to blow up cities.
And every liberal in America will profess their stunned amazement, they will be SHOCKED! They work hand in glove with the killers, and assure that killing will happen.


----------

